# software for dsp 1124p



## bommers (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey All - 

Where can I download computer software for dsp 1124p to run on windows xp sp3? I did find some software labeled dsp 1100p, does that also run mine? I got my midi cable in the mail and am excited to hook it up to my bfd.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Last we heard, the issue with the BFD not being able to use its MIDI feature was addressed by Behringer a few years ago. Your new BFD should have no problems.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bommers (Oct 30, 2010)

The question I asked is where to find the appropriate software that runs on the computer for the 1124. The only software i can find says for the 1100 dsp.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I've never heard of this software. Where are you finding it?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't believe Behringer still support it and did not develop it after the 1100p release. You can use REW to set the filters though.


----------

